# Rules of Thumb: General e-collar use



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

I am just getting started with using the ecollar as a tool. Do folks have general tips or things that they have learned from their experiences? 

My guy came from France with really good manners, I've spent the weeks since going to club training and doing some private lessons with Bob. Damgan is so well trained and generally amenable that we haven't needed the ecollar in ring training. 

Here at home he's starting to be a little slow to respond on walks and out and about so I am going to start using the ecollar here on a regular basis.Bob has given me great detailed specific instructions on when and how to use the collar, but because I'm so completely new to its' use I'd love to hear some of peoples experiences and suggestions for the use of an e collar around the house and on walks and whatnot.

For example, am I the only one that feels incredibly guilty about how tight the recommended fitting is? I know I'm wimpy, but is there any chance that the snug fit will damage his throat? Lol, I have the same feeling about pinch collars. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Margaret-if the collar doesn't fit tightly, you'll dog will get blisters on his neck from rubbing probes. Many people think the blisters are from the burn from the "shock" but the blisters are just likethe blisters you get from loose shoes rubbing your heels.
I rotate the collar probes daily-one odd number days, the probes are on left; on even number days, the probes are on right.
If you have a long-haired dog, make sure the probes are contacting skin.
Make sure the fur isn't tangled in buckle.

About the pinch-a tight pinch collar pinches-a loose pinch collar can pierce your dog's neck.

If your dog is pulling on walks, put a pinch on him & walk him with the pinch-he'll stop pulling.

Don't use the collar unless you know what you're doing-you'll ruin your dog. It's the best & worst tool you can use. The goal of dog training is getting your dog to listen to YOU. If you use the e-collar improperly, your dog will learn to either ignore you and the collar or listen only when he has the collar on. The purpose of using the e-collar is so you don't have to use the e-collar.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Sue Miller said:


> Hi Margaret-if the collar doesn't fit tightly, you'll dog will get blisters on his neck from rubbing probes. Many people think the blisters are from the burn from the "shock" but the blisters are just likethe blisters you get from loose shoes rubbing your heels.
> I rotate the collar probes daily-one odd number days, the probes are on left; on even number days, the probes are on right.
> If you have a long-haired dog, make sure the probes are contacting skin.
> Make sure the fur isn't tangled in buckle.
> ...


 
Great Reply Sue! This is just what I'm looking for. I know in my mind that the collar has to fit tight for a variety of reasons but it helps to hear it from other people. I'm pretty much a wimp about things like this! The rotating sides suggestion is one that I hadn't thought of!

Damgan is a Malinois. He was imported for me by an extremely knowledgable trainer, Bob Solimini who oversees my training and who gave me in depth instruction on the e-collar, but I was looking for some ideas and suggestions just like the ones you have given (in addition to some hand-holding re: the tight fit lol).

THANKS!


----------



## Chris Daleo (Apr 22, 2010)

I think that the most important part of an E or prong collar for that matter is the fit. Ill fitting results in poor or no correction at all. For a prong, it should ride high on the neck and be snug so it does not slide down the neck, the rings should face the handler. An e collar needs to be snug & a little adjustment so the prongs contact the skin and no fur is impeding contact. I've known trainers that would shave the spot to ensure contact. I think that is overboard. You should initially desensitize the dog to the collar over a period of time, so he doesn't associate everytime the handler puts this on, it hurts. I've also seen prong collars come undone with a hard correction...pair that with a handler aggressive dog and you've got a problem. I would back up with a simple nylon silp collar.
You also really want to work with someone knowledgeable, if you are new to it, you could really f up your dog. Timing is everything as is level of correction. You're gonna need to see what is the lowest level the dog will react to get a response, initially. I've seen dogs that respond with a simple blink, sometimes thats enough. You can always go up. I trained with an old innotek with only 4 levels of stim, usually for bird dogs, but it did the trick. I am hoping I don't have to get another one. Now they have 120 levels of stim, nick, constant...sheesh too much, lol. Though it makes sense to be able to have varying degrees of correction.
I'm no shill for vendors and some of his prices are a little high but I like the jerry-rigging Leerburg has done with these cinch-it collars and the dogtras. it makes sense and allows for more adjustment in fitting. I thought it was a pretty good idea.
http://leerburg.com/electric.htm
Heres a link to fitting a prong collar properly, I found on his site too. Good luck.
http://leerburg.com/fit-prong.htm


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Chris Daleo said:


> I think that the most important part of an E or prong collar for that matter is the fit. Ill fitting results in poor or no correction at all. For a prong, it should ride high on the neck and be snug so it does not slide down the neck, the rings should face the handler. An e collar needs to be snug & a little adjustment so the prongs contact the skin and no fur is impeding contact. I've known trainers that would shave the spot to ensure contact. I think that is overboard. You should initially desensitize the dog to the collar over a period of time, so he doesn't associate everytime the handler puts this on, it hurts. I've also seen prong collars come undone with a hard correction...pair that with a handler aggressive dog and you've got a problem. I would back up with a simple nylon silp collar.
> You also really want to work with someone knowledgeable, if you are new to it, you could really f up your dog. Timing is everything as is level of correction. You're gonna need to see what is the lowest level the dog will react to get a response, initially. I've seen dogs that respond with a simple blink, sometimes thats enough. You can always go up. I trained with an old innotek with only 4 levels of stim, usually for bird dogs, but it did the trick. I am hoping I don't have to get another one. Now they have 120 levels of stim, nick, constant...sheesh too much, lol. Though it makes sense to be able to have varying degrees of correction.
> I'm no shill for vendors and some of his prices are a little high but I like the jerry-rigging Leerburg has done with these cinch-it collars and the dogtras. it makes sense and allows for more adjustment in fitting. I thought it was a pretty good idea.
> http://leerburg.com/electric.htm
> ...


 Chris,

Great! I'll look into those collars at Leerburg. I had noticed them in passing in their weekly newsletter but hadn't "really" looked.

I have decent understanding of prong collars (even though I cringe when I fit them). It's e collars that are new to me.

Luckily I have the help of Bob Solimini at All-American K9 with the actual details of training my dog with the e-collar, but I was that kid in school who got my tongue stuck on the jungle gym in sub-zero weather. A reminder to take the collar off before playing fetch in the pond would not be completely wasted on me! General warnings and suggestions like those that you and Sue have so kindly posted are what I'm looking for.

THANKS!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Cinch It collars are awesome!!! Definitely a must have here for the e-collars.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Margaret Wheeler said:


> I have decent understanding of prong collars (even though I cringe when I fit them). It's e collars that are new to me.
> 
> General warnings and suggestions like those that you and Sue have so kindly posted are what I'm looking for.


Just remember that the e-collar in itself is not the ultimate tool in the box .. but just another tool in that box. 

As I see it if you are fair with the dog and use any collar the proper way (sparingly) it is not the collar that is training the dog, but your guidance. That's my lesson I relearned this past Saturday. Way to many people can get button happy on a e-collar they can say what they want about collar conditioning, but most any dog will know if it has a e-collar on or not. Dog doesn't out .. turn the e-collar up zap zap zap. Looks great on the training field but doesn't translate to the trial field for the most part in my experience. 

When we correct our dogs with any corrective collar (not just a prong or e-collar) we have to make sure that it obtains a response otherwise we are only hardening our dogs. It is our job to PLAY THE ROLE OF THE LEADER and show our dogs that we are more patient, perserverant and that we will follow through to the END every time.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Margaret...did I miss you at the club? Just my thought here...did you ask Bob to evaluate Dam's out at home to see what you should work on?


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

If I were you I would stick to how the person you are training with told you to use it. people use it differently and using other methods could mess up training


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

If you get a Dogtra collar, it's a good idea to order a double box collar, something many of us have been doing for a number of years now. The advantages to having two boxes on the one collar is you can use much lower settings and the collar never twists to an area of the neck where there is poor contact. You can call Dogtra direct to order the double box tuned to the one receiver. I forget how much more it is, but it's definitely worth it. I don't know if the other ecollar manufacturers do it, I just have Dogtra collars.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Hi Margaret...did I miss you at the club? Just my thought here...did you ask Bob to evaluate Dam's out at home to see what you should work on?


Yes you did miss me! How dare you go away and do something fun and challenging and new when I randomly stop by!

Bob has evaluated us thoroughly and given me a ton of useful instruction and advice on the collar. I just realized that I'm feeling needy with regard to the new technology so I thought it might be fun and useful to ask here.



Timothy Saunders said:


> If I were you I would stick to how the person you are training with told you to use it. people use it differently and using other methods could mess up training


Oh most definitely, Tim! I have gotten excellent help from my trainer, who is probably one of the best French Ring trainers in North America , and even though I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed I know better than to take anyone's advice over his.



susan tuck said:


> If you get a Dogtra collar, it's a good idea to order a double box collar, something many of us have been doing for a number of years now. The advantages to having two boxes on the one collar is you can use much lower settings and the collar never twists to an area of the neck where there is poor contact. You can call Dogtra direct to order the double box tuned to the one receiver. I forget how much more it is, but it's definitely worth it. I don't know if the other ecollar manufacturers do it, I just have Dogtra collars.


I do have a Dogtra collar, but for the time being I am using a single box collar. That's a very interesting piece of information though, and exactly the kind of cool "rule of thumb" that I was expecting from WDF. Thanks so much Susan!



Geoff Empey said:


> Just remember that the e-collar in itself is not the ultimate tool in the box .. but just another tool in that box.
> 
> As I see it if you are fair with the dog and use any collar the proper way (sparingly) it is not the collar that is training the dog, but your guidance. That's my lesson I relearned this past Saturday. Way to many people can get button happy on a e-collar they can say what they want about collar conditioning, but most any dog will know if it has a e-collar on or not. Dog doesn't out .. turn the e-collar up zap zap zap. Looks great on the training field but doesn't translate to the trial field for the most part in my experience.
> 
> When we correct our dogs with any corrective collar (not just a prong or e-collar) we have to make sure that it obtains a response otherwise we are only hardening our dogs. It is our job to PLAY THE ROLE OF THE LEADER and show our dogs that we are more patient, perserverant and that we will follow through to the END every time.


I should probably tatoo this post on the back of my hand Geoff! Well put and a great statement of sound training philosophy! Thanks so much!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I would also talk to previous owner, since your dog is older and previously trained/handled...

Ecollar should fit tightly but will be fine, just NEVER attach a leash to it.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I would also talk to previous owner, since your dog is older and previously trained/handled...
> 
> Ecollar should fit tightly but will be fine, just NEVER attach a leash to it.


Ha Ha! Joby you are the first person to grasp my personal issues! Sheesh there's a little hook dealie thar! Why can't I attach my flexi to it?!!!:lol: :lol: 

Oh and seriously that" ask the previous owner" suggestion is great! We got a full rundown on this guy when Bob imported him for me ( e collar included), but I that's still a great ecollar rule of thumb!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey I just saw that over on Leerburg they are now selling Dogtra double box collars and they say "we asked them to put together for us". Well Dogtra is happy to do this for anyone who asks, and has been for years, not just Leerburg, but I guess it's a good thing someone finally clued Leerburg in on the double box concept.

They also say you don't have to have the collar on as tight which is utter bullshit.[-X The collar does have to be just as tight, reason being you don't ever want the pegs to have less or more contact, it must be the same to work correctly, otherwise the stimulation level changes depending on more or less contact, which is unfair to the dog and counter productive to training.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Another thing if you have a dog with a bit of a coat it is a good idea to use longer contact points. Tritronics usually the kits come with 2 sets of points. But Dogtra you have to buy the longer ones separate. I use the 5/8" ones on my Mal she has a light coat she is not Terveren coated but the stock contacts that came with my Dogtra were a bear to get consistent contact unless you cranked the collar really tight. That being to tight if it was a regular collar.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Margaret Wheeler said:


> Ha Ha! Joby you are the first person to grasp my personal issues! Sheesh there's a little hook dealie thar! Why can't I attach my flexi to it?!!!:lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh and seriously that" ask the previous owner" suggestion is great! We got a full rundown on this guy when Bob imported him for me ( e collar included), but I that's still a great ecollar rule of thumb!


was not trying to insult your intelligence,, just offering basic advice...keep the collar on low as setting as is effective normally.....if he has e collar experience, I would give him some commands and when HE DOES NOT listen for the first time of the session, I would blast him. just me though...


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> was not trying to insult your intelligence,, just offering basic advice...keep the collar on low as setting as is effective normally.....if he has e collar experience, I would give him some commands and when HE DOES NOT listen for the first time of the session, I would blast him. just me though...


LOl dude I thought your response was great ... not insulted at all. I was laughing because the whole clipping a leash on thing is the exact kind of "clueless in NH" thing I'm capable even if that specific mistake isn't one that I would make. That's why I was curious about people's general suggestions about ecollar use. I'm a person who needs to reread "thunderstom" articles every so often: "Oh yeah! I forgot, flying a kite on a hill in a thunderstorm is a bad idea!"


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Geoff Empey said:


> Another thing if you have a dog with a bit of a coat it is a good idea to use longer contact points. Tritronics usually the kits come with 2 sets of points. But Dogtra you have to buy the longer ones separate. I use the 5/8" ones on my Mal she has a light coat she is not Terveren coated but the stock contacts that came with my Dogtra were a bear to get consistent contact unless you cranked the collar really tight. That being to tight if it was a regular collar.


 
Oh yeah! Good one. Back in my Jack Russell days we had an electronic fence. My old stud dog Fergus had a very tight double coat that didn't seem thick to look at, but I needed to switch him to the longer contact points because his coat was thick despite appearances. Damgan has a coat similar to your Mal's. I'll check that out.

Thanks Geoff


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Sue Miller said:


> Hi Margaret-if the collar doesn't fit tightly, you'll dog will get blisters on his neck from rubbing probes. Many people think the blisters are from the burn from the "shock" but the blisters are just likethe blisters you get from loose shoes rubbing your heels.
> I rotate the collar probes daily-one odd number days, the probes are on left; on even number days, the probes are on right.
> If you have a long-haired dog, make sure the probes are contacting skin.
> Make sure the fur isn't tangled in buckle.
> ...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Sue Miller said:


> Hi Margaret-if the collar doesn't fit tightly, you'll dog will get blisters on his neck from rubbing probes. Many people think the blisters are from the burn from the "shock" but the blisters are just likethe blisters you get from loose shoes rubbing your heels.
> I rotate the collar probes daily-one odd number days, the probes are on left; on even number days, the probes are on right.
> If you have a long-haired dog, make sure the probes are contacting skin.
> Make sure the fur isn't tangled in buckle.
> ...


Putting them on tight causes holes in the throat and infection. The collars are only supposed to be on the dog for a maximum of 12 hrs....then you take them off and put them back on latter.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Putting them on tight causes holes in the throat and infection. The collars are only supposed to be on the dog for a maximum of 12 hrs....then you take them off and put them back on latter.


We only have ours on our dogs when we are training, not during down time.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

_Ha Ha! I stole this review of the cinch-it collar from Ed and Cindy... I hope they don't mind. It's useful and VERY funny imo ! :lol:_

_



April 30, 2008 
I just wrote to you about the difficulty in getting the cinch it collar on the Dogtra 200 receiver. 
I went back to the site and found your video on the collar and was delighted that I found it, that is.......until I got to the chauvinistic part about the difficulty of getting the collar on the receiver and your remark about your secretaries giving up too easily. 
Mr. Frawley, obviously you know dogs, but you surely do not know women. Women *never give up easily.* If they did they would have discarded men long ago. 
Women are born with more sophisticated brains that can easily recognize when a task has reached a degree of difficulty that is just ridiculous; so ridiculous in fact that mastering it will not even produce a sense of satisfaction, but instead produce a feeling of stupidity that they wasted so much time on such a dumb task. Faced with such a task (putting the receiver on the cinch it collar is an excellent example) a woman will spend no longer than a minute such a job, at which point she will decide it is stupid and go find a man to do it. Usually men are inordinately happy to perform the task, which for them is much easier given the fact they have thicker muscles and it gives them a sense of power (which any woman can tell you is simply an illusion). 
Now in my situation there is no man around the house. Not to say that there never was a man around the house because there was......several as a matter of fact....not all at the same time, but separately. I killed them all off with ecollars in the bathtub so alas I must tackle tasks such as the wedding of the cinch it and receiver alone. 
Like any other woman, it took me about 30 seconds to realize this was a futile, stupid, and senseless task. One better suited for a man but alas the pantry was bare on that score. Having no vaseline on hand, as well as no man, rather than give up I found an alternate way to accomplish my mission. With the help of a razor thing a ma jig, I carefully shaved the tip of the collar to a width that would allow it to go through a little more easily. Then with the help of pliers I pulled the cinch it collar all the way through. Then to celebrate I poured myself a drink. 
You might want to pass that tip on to your secretaries (the same ones you disparaged so unfairly) along with this email so they can see that they are far from alone in this world and also realize that if there is no razor or vaseline around, to find you and let you attach the receiver to the cinch it collar. That way everyone will be happier. Your secretaries will get the job done (by you) with a minimum of frustration and needless stupid effort, and you will gain a momentary feeling of superiority and mastery (which they will gladly let you have since women inwardly know who is the real master in this situation......after all, who did the work and who watched).
I am now preparing to watch your DVD on how to use the ecollar and I will be sure to pay particular attention hoping there will be no more slurs directed at the opposite sex. Remember this......a woman never gives up on something worthwhile. But they are the first to recognize when something is simply not worth the effort at which point they will find a man to do it. 
Sincerely, 
Linda 
PS I have never been to Wisconsin, so I am hoping you people out there have the same sense of humor that we have here. If not, please discard this letter and understand that at no time was it to be taken seriously. 

Review stolen from Ed Frawley at Leerburg Enterprises

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

This is what I use, the probes aren't necessary and the dog can keep it on all day if needed. http://www.mightypets.com/product.asp?3=1650#faq


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Al Curbow said:


> This is what I use, the probes aren't necessary and the dog can keep it on all day if needed. http://www.mightypets.com/product.asp?3=1650#faq


 
Whoa! Thats awesome! Thanks Al!\\/


----------



## Chris Daleo (Apr 22, 2010)

Al Curbow said:


> This is what I use, the probes aren't necessary and the dog can keep it on all day if needed. http://www.mightypets.com/product.asp?3=1650#faq


Those are actually very cool and makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

Al Curbow said:


> This is what I use, the probes aren't necessary and the dog can keep it on all day if needed. http://www.mightypets.com/product.asp?3=1650#faq


 
Whoa!! Way cool, thanks for the link. I assume you have no problems using this on hairy dogs? My dobes obviously it wouldn't be an issue, but the Mal....

Thanks!


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

I hated the thought of my ecollar at first. In fact I left it in the box for a long time beofre I would put it on. I like the video that Leerbug puts out for ecollar training, it helped me understand the process.

The contact points have to remain in contact so it has to be tight, I only have my collar on my 2 year old so it is just for trainign recalls and basic OB as he is my pet. I use it once the dog understands the command completely and not before. so in essence it is my "dont F**K with me training tool". I believe in the brevity, clarity, and humanity of the ecollar. it seems so much better than getting ito a power struggle with your dog, which is what happends to me constantly. But hey, hes a Leo and im a capricorn  but wait so is my husband, "honey, can you just put this on for a sec to check the fit?"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You should be asking Bob these questions, not people here. How he uses it is how you are going to be using it. It's not like you are going to be arguing with Bob on how to train a dog. He reads this stuff and is probably wondering what you are doing asking others.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Hey Jeff! 
Where you been? Me miss you long time! I won't say it isn't a waste of time for you to read my posts but if you did you would save me from hassling with this dang multi-quote nonsense!:smile:



Margaret Wheeler said:


> .Bob has given me great detailed specific instructions on when and how to use the collar, but because I'm so completely new to its' use I'd love to hear some of peoples experiences and suggestions for the use of an e collar around the house and on walks and whatnot.
> 
> For example, am I the only one that feels incredibly guilty about how tight the recommended fitting is? I know I'm wimpy, but is there any chance that the snug fit will damage his throat? Lol, I have the same feeling about pinch collars.
> 
> Thanks so much!





Margaret Wheeler said:


> Damgan is a Malinois. He was imported for me by an extremely knowledgable trainer, Bob Solimini who oversees my training and who gave me in depth instruction on the e-collar, but I was looking for some ideas and suggestions just like the ones you have given (in addition to some hand-holding re: the tight fit lol).
> 
> THANKS!





Margaret Wheeler said:


> Chris,
> 
> Luckily I have the help of Bob Solimini at All-American K9 with the actual details of training my dog with the e-collar, but I was that kid in school who got my tongue stuck on the jungle gym in sub-zero weather. A reminder to take the collar off before playing fetch in the pond would not be completely wasted on me! General warnings and suggestions like those that you and Sue have so kindly posted are what I'm looking for.
> 
> THANKS!





Margaret Wheeler said:


> Bob has evaluated us thoroughly and given me a ton of useful instruction and advice on the collar. I just realized that I'm feeling needy with regard to the new technology so I thought it might be fun and useful to ask here.
> 
> Oh most definitely, Tim! I have gotten excellent help from my trainer, who is probably one of the best French Ring trainers in North America , and even though I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed I know better than to take anyone's advice over his.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

I have not used a cinch collar but have heard of them coming undone. 

I thought someone else had posted a link of a similar collar sold by a bird hunting outfit.

Does someone remember the name of the company that sold these flexible collars?


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

they are called BUMPER BOY collars and have a elastic strechy part that lets the dog breath alot easier , i like them ALOT but unfortuanaly they only make them for the 1 inch straps collars, so not the dogtra 280 which i use


as for the contact grids, i use them and love them , but only put them on short haired dogs, my pit bulls and dobe , has anyone put them on a longered hair dog, i assume it has to tauch the skin to work so it would be extra extra tight on a longer haired dog


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Sue Miller said:


> The purpose of using the e-collar is so you don't have to use the e-collar.


This is the statement of the century! Do you mind if I use it?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> they are called BUMPER BOY collars and have a elastic strechy part that lets the dog breath alot easier , i like them ALOT but unfortuanaly they only make them for the 1 inch straps collars, so not the dogtra 280 which i use
> 
> 
> as for the contact grids, i use them and love them , but only put them on short haired dogs, my pit bulls and dobe , has anyone put them on a longered hair dog, i assume it has to tauch the skin to work so it would be extra extra tight on a longer haired dog


Here's the link I think they are coming out with something different but the same I like mine my dogs neck will swell wile working hard
www.bumperboy.com/product_detail.php?cid=3&id=26


Sue Miller said:


> The purpose of using the e-collar is so you don't have to use the e-collar.





Jonathan Katz said:


> This is the statement of the century! Do you mind if I use it?


Good one I like it to


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> they are called BUMPER BOY collars and have a elastic strechy part that lets the dog breath alot easier , i like them ALOT but unfortuanaly they only make them for the 1 inch straps collars, so not the dogtra 280 which i use.


There was a vender at PSA nationals last year selling them. I have been kicking myself for a year for not buying a few. With my luck, now I can't find this collar anywhere online. Sucks for me!

The rubber stip in the collar allows it to expand with the dogs neck. A dogs neck can severly swell during intense work. When I was working my APBT, I would always have to loosen his ecollar half way through a training session.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Here's the link I think they are coming out with something different but the same I like mine my dogs neck will swell wile working hard
> www.bumperboy.com/product_detail.php?cid=3&id=26
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Mike!


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

Tammy and Mike,

Thanks for information and website. It looks more durable and safe than the cinch it collars. I could see my dog go underneath a tree or something obstacle and having the cinch collar come off in the woods. I would never find the collar.


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

Just an FYI on the BB collars, the new style is made of springs and cables so it is supposed to last longer than the rubber band. I ordered one in the spring and the owner of the company told me he will exchange it for the new style when production begins. When I called he talked to me for about thirty minutes asking how I used the ecollar on duty and in training. Real nice guy who I think is trying to get the best product he can out to us.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Loring Cox said:


> Just an FYI on the BB collars, the new style is made of springs and cables so it is supposed to last longer than the rubber band. I ordered one in the spring and the owner of the company told me he will exchange it for the new style when production begins. When I called he talked to me for about thirty minutes asking how I used the ecollar on duty and in training. Real nice guy who I think is trying to get the best product he can out to us.


I've seen what your talking about I was directed by BB to there web page for a look see but I didn't save it.
It surly ain't as simple as the bungee.


----------



## Chris Daleo (Apr 22, 2010)

Bumper Boy collars and the contact grids seem to be two really good ideas. Though the BB website video using copyrighted music from Star Trek, Creedence & Skynyrd, might not be the best choice.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Daleo said:


> Bumper Boy collars and the contact grids seem to be two really good ideas. Though the BB website video using copyrighted music from Star Trek, Creedence & Skynyrd, might not be the best choice.



Chris,

Why are you assuming they didn't pay a licensing fee for using the copyrighted music?

I've got three of the Bumper boy collars and just ordered some replacement rubber pieces at .50/ each


----------

